# 30cm Nano Cube Journal - **24/12 Update - 45 days**



## chinchek787 (Aug 28, 2005)

Awesome stand, it really goes with the clean look


----------



## slickwillislim (Nov 9, 2005)

I did a similar thing with my mini M. Where did you get that light? Did you attach your stand to the floor. I bolted mine with three screws into my concrete floor because I was scared it would be to top heavy and easily tipped over. 

Thats a lot of great hardscape to choose from I can't wait to see what you come up with. 

Are you using lilly pipes? I made my own out of acrylic and kind of with I had invested in the ADA ones... Are you using ADA co2 or something something else?

Sorry for all the questions I am just really interested in your project.


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.

The light was purchased from ebay from a local seller. I paid $51 AUD including postage. The stand is freestanding with no secure bolts to the floor. I have setup similar tanks in the past and due to the weight of the fully filled tank/stand, its too heavy to tip over unless you physically pushed it with alot of effort. (Touch wood though).
Yes I will be using lily pipes, keeping it clean and neat is my goal. Co2 will also be via ADA perhaps trying the Cal Aqua Labs inline diffuser.

Im still waiting for the equipment to arrive, but in the meantime planning a hardscape. Will update shortly.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm eagerly awaiting to see what the hardscape will look like. The stand looks very well made, I still think some sort of wall attachment (some type of bracing bracket) would greatly increase your "peace of mind" when it comes to the possibility of tipping, your stand does look pretty tall and extremely top heavy. In my opinion, 2 screws and a metal bracket would pay off in the long-run "JUST IN CASE"


----------



## ebichu (Mar 22, 2007)

Very nice start. I can see you got lots of rocks ready.
I think you should stick to one color only, dont mix dark and light color together.
Looking forward for any progress.


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

Awesome looking start. Can't wait to see your progress!
________
Canelita live


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 11, 2004)

very nice setup. hope to see more updates soon.


----------



## slickwillislim (Nov 9, 2005)

Mine is extremely top heavy. I wasn't just worried about people bumping into it but also earthquakes. Of course if the earthquake is strong enough to get the stand to fall over then the tank is probably just going to slide off my stand instead. 

Are you using ADA mini lilly pipes or regular sized ones? I was looking at the cal aqua inline diffusor too. I just got worried that it would be hard to clean and easily broken. Considering it would be underneath my stand the extra "coolness" glass hardware gives would be lost on everyone but myself. I also had a hard time finding people who had experience with it to get some opinions.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Man very very nice! what is the e-bay seller cuz here in the states Ive never seen a 2x24w 8k fixture. I know in AUS voltage is 220. Nice woek on the stand. Did you wet sand the stand and add clear coat cuz it looks smooth. I agree with every one else. You should secure the stand to the wall.


----------



## shake (Apr 17, 2006)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Man very very nice! what is the e-bay seller cuz here in the states Ive never seen a 2x24w 8k fixture. I know in AUS voltage is 220. Nice woek on the stand. Did you wet sand the stand and add clear coat cuz it looks smooth. I agree with every one else. You should secure the stand to the wall.


Hi MARIMOBALL, if it's OK, I'll answer some of your questions as I built the stand for Brandon.

Before the final coat, yes I did wet sand the stand with a very fine grade of paper. There is no clear coat. 3 coats of undercoat and then 3 coats of top coat. All I used were the spray cans you can get just about anywhere.

The e-bay seller here in Oz is 1guppy1. They are very cheap and popular lights here.


----------



## slickwillislim (Nov 9, 2005)

I am surprised we don't have that kind of light available here in the US. It would fit my Mini M perfectly.

Nice job on the stand looks good. 

Still waiting for some hardscape pics.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks for the info. the ADA light for the mini goes for $160 here that light is prob $50 at most, and you get an 8K bulb. Ill have to track down the brand of light and contact them directly. Currently im thinking of getting a 27w full spectrum desk lamp that looks like a robot at Home Depot and taking it apart and building a custom hanging fixture with it.


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

MARIMOBALL said:


> thanks for the info. the ADA light for the mini goes for $160 here that light is prob $50 at most, and you get an 8K bulb. Ill have to track down the brand of light and contact them directly. Currently im thinking of getting a 27w full spectrum desk lamp that looks like a robot at Home Depot and taking it apart and building a custom hanging fixture with it.


Don't you think 2 of these:

AH Supply 13 Watt bright kit w/ reflectors

would be more cost effective, versatile, and just all arround do a better job?

Just a thought.
________
KaddaNdra live


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

did you make the stand from which the light hangs? i've always wondered where people are getting these. obviously not the ADA one.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Tdon I already looked into AH supply but 2x13w reflectors would make the fixture too wide for what I have in mind. plus the lamp I saw was $29.99 and now on clearance for $9.99 the rest of the supplies are free from my garage.


----------



## shake (Apr 17, 2006)

The light stand is made from a hollow aluminium tube, and on the inside is a solid steel rod that has been bent to shape. The steel rod can slide up and down for height adjustment.

It is attached to the stand only by screws.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

That is going to be a nice setup. That tank/stand/light would be toast in my house. Kids would knock it over inside of 10 minutes. Looks like it is going to have a high center of gravity when it has water in it.


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

Chapter 2.1 Hardscape complete.

After a few tries, I thought this was the best I could do with what I had. I had a choice of two different types of rocks and the greyish ones turned out the better choice. Overall im happy with the scape, I was sitting there for about an hour just looking at the wood, ive never seen a more interesting piece!..Any suggestions for what plants to use?


















































































Next Update - Equipment/Plant selections.

Cheers,

Saph.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i'd put hairgrass there but that's just me loving that plant  since you already have a rock scape with HC and hairgrass, why not have a glosso carpet there and some stems at the back. great woods... really!


----------



## evil_monkey (Feb 27, 2006)

nice!! I love the driftwood.


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

Any ideas for plant selection? Im still undecisive.


----------



## WaveSurfer (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice setup and detailed journal there! Impressed by the self-made furniture! If only I'm good at such things... 

Anyway, instead of suggesting what plants you could get (though I thought Hairgrass is suitable as the foreground carpet plant here), perhaps I can share with you some nice designs which you might want to get some inspirations from:

(source: http://www.adana-th.com/limagegal/thumnail/2007_1.htm)

This design has a similar structure as yours:


Or if you wish to be even more creative, you can try this impressive 'tree' scape:


Hope these help!


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

I like Blyxia (sp?) and think it would make a nice addition to your tank. Awesome hardscape btw.
________
Web Shows


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 11, 2004)

i like your hardscape, your driftwood is very nice.


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi All, 

Just a minor update. Package arrived today with ADA goodies. Will do a step by step review on each product shortly. You can also see the ADA Mini M light/stand fixture. That will be saved for the next project.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

niiiiice sweet stuffs...
keep the update!


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

WOW, nice package to receive


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

Major Update - Day 14

Hi All,

Apoligies for the late update. Been doing a bit of travelling and house renovations.

I've finally got everything up and running and the tank fully planted. It has been running for two weeks. No issues or hassles so far.

Equipment:

Filtration: Eheim 2213 canister filter (Reduced to run @ 70% flow)
Heating: Room temperature (24'C)
Lighting: 2x 24w 6500k Power Compacts (8 hours a day)
Substrate: ADA Amazonia powder (3L for this size tank)
Co2: 1 bubbler per second when lights are on only - ADA 74g mini co2 bottle, 74 YA Regulator, EL Valve, Cal aqua Inline diffuser
Misc: ADA glass inflow pipe, outflow lilypipe, drop checker, clear tubing, pressurised tubing

Flora:

Rotala Rotundifolia Green
Xmas Moss
Echinodorus Tenellus
Hemianthus Callitrichoides
Anbuias Nana Petite

Fauna:
5 Caridina Longistrosis
10x Caridina sp.
3 Ottocinclus

Maitenance:
30% Water change twice weekly
1 Push ADA Brighty K daily
1 Push ADA Step 1 Every water change

So far i've been happy with the setup. No initial problems with the setup although I had to use the double taps for the Eheim 2213 to reduce the flow. Everything else works beautifully.

Please excuse the reflections on the photos. Any comments, suggestions welcome!

Saph.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Absolutely stunning. I only wish I had something similar. I noticed a pic of your shrimp. What is it and where did you get it from? I've never seen any like that (not the CRS, but that other one).


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Beautifully done and a well thought out setup. I like how well the stand worked out, especially the storage and organization.

Love the wood. Not sure I could have put moss on it myself...lol

Well done and thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## cavemanf16 (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow! I LOVE this tank! Your skills at placement, arrangement, and color balance are excellent.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice indeed.

One question for those observing:

Is it me, or does the grass-like plant look like Mondo grass a little?


Mike


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for your comments. Now its just a matter of waiting for the rotala and moss to fill out a bit more.

Momotaro: The grass like plant is Echinodorus Tenellus. Mondo grass is not a true aquatic plant and would die shortly after submersing.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I am quite aware that mondo grass is not a true aquatic. 

The arching of the plant made some of it look a lot like mondo grass to me. Thats all.


Mike


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I think mondo grass has thicker leaves, and it's a darker green. Could be wrong though.

Awesome tank though! Best thing is the organization and layout. The stand is really well-organized and designed.

And the layout is mesmerizing!

Also, can you give more information on how you made the light stand? Did you do-it-yourself? If so, how did you bend the rods to shape?


----------



## Agrippa (Jul 25, 2006)

SearunSimpson said:


> I noticed a pic of your shrimp. What is it and where did you get it from? I've never seen any like that (not the CRS, but that other one).


It looks like a pinnocchio or red nose shrimp, _Caridina gracilirostris._ 
I see them occasionally in some of the LFS in my area, but they're not too common.
http://www.petshrimp.com/rednoseshrimp.html


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

SWEET little tank!! How many gallons is it and how much did you spend on it?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i don't know how i missed this tank's update yesterday, but wow what a result. i loved the wood and the HC. all i can say is great job here.

i'm not sure if it's just me or not, but i'd use vallisneria instead of rotala in that corner.


----------



## Matthew_Machine (Oct 12, 2003)

that's wonderful! Super clean setup underneath. I realize it's all ADA, but you certainly show how well it all works together.


----------



## SOLOMON (Nov 19, 2006)

Agrippa said:


> It looks like a pinnocchio or red nose shrimp, _Caridina gracilirostris._
> I see them occasionally in some of the LFS in my area, but they're not too common.
> http://www.petshrimp.com/rednoseshrimp.html





resilience said:


> Fauna:
> 5 Caridina Longistrosis
> 10x Caridina sp.
> 3 Ottocinclus


really, really like it


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

This tank is killer! I really like the Cal aqua Inline diffuser. It's a sweet idea (I'm always looking for less in the tank). Keep up the good work, so far it's really paid off.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

super nice tank, one question though, where is the algea????? or did you clean the glass before pics?


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow. Just wow. That tank is phenomenal. I certainly hope you submit some of these pics to one of the international aquascaping contests, because I honestly think this is word-class!


----------



## trfjason (Aug 10, 2006)

Very nice setup!


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks guys. I've had much joy setting this up and now being able to enjoy the completed product. The hardware was carefully chosen to minimise clutter and keeping things neat and tidy. I've had no algae issues so far, lets hope it stays that way


----------



## resilience (Sep 23, 2006)

Update after 45 days.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

A couple questions for ya tiger, what is that background palnt reaches the waters surface and what type of fish are those? I saw a fish similar to it in my LFS and i wasnt sure if it coud be a 'nano' fish as it was very active.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Awesome tank! Any updates?


----------

